# Cpt code for Rectus muscle repair.



## skutschman (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi OB/GYN Forum.  This will be my first posting, and I am hoping someone can help.  My office has a patient who had a cesarean a few days prior having to retrun back to surgery for exploratory laparotomy and rectus muscle repair.  I am having a hard time finding a cpt code for rectus muscle repair.  I would appreciate any feedback.


----------

